#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-09
<journal> !
<journal> hellos
<shia> hey
<shia> i' dont package
<shia> unity-core-4-0
<shia> -- checking for module 'unity-core-4.0'
<shia> --   package 'unity-core-4.0' not found
<shia> CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindPkgConfig.cmake:266 (message):
<shia>   A required package was not found
 * shia get install ubuntu-tv
<shia> fss
#ubuntu-tv 2012-04-10
<msvb> Anyone here?
<msvb> I've just proposed a few track meetings for the UDS next month in Oakland.
<msvb> And one of them is called Ubuntu TV specifications.
<msvb> It relates to use cases not previously accounted for.
<msvb> …but for which there will be important questions and requests.
<msvb> Jury's out on whether the track meeting proposals will be accepted, but I thought I'd mention the topic here.
<msvb> Hoping to get some guidance but oh well.
<tgm4883> msvb, thanks for the info. I plan on attending remotely and will have to do that one
<msvb> Cool, let's just hope that things work out and the meeting happens.
<msvb> Do you know why it's so quiet here? Strange.
<msvb> I would expect development and associated communication to be raging.
<tgm4883> heh
<msvb> Just now before release of 12.04 and Ubuntu TV.
<tgm4883> well, not much development happens in here.
<tgm4883> when it does, it's usually between 2-4 people
<msvb> Don't know maybe the time in Australia is sleeping time.
<tgm4883> msvb, you should ping popey though, as he knows more infos
<msvb> What do you mean 'not much devel', it's Ubuntu TV, right?
<msvb> Who is Popey?
<msvb> Problem is I'm very unfamiliar with all levels of Canonical.
<tgm4883> well, not much development happens in this channel. I'm assuming that is because we're waiting on some stuff to be merged into the Unity branch
<tgm4883> but I haven't checked on that in a bit
<msvb> Sounds like you know some things. Can you say how much Ubuntu TV or Unity depends on QtDeclarative (QML)?
<tgm4883> I don't know that
<msvb> I'm quite curious about a few things. Okay, no problem.
<popey> hello
<popey> msvb: Saviq may be able to answer your questions
<msvb> Oh hello Popey.
<msvb> Saviq. And are all you folks in Melbourne, or how should I time my questions?
<msvb> Also, do you develop Unity and/or the TV components?
<msvb> Touch luck for me, Saviq is not any any of the ubuntu-* channels at the time.
<msvb> Maybe if he's based in Australia I'll try again in a few hours.
<msvb> Thanks Tgm and Popey.
<Saviq> msvb, I'm in Poland, will try and answer your questions later
<msvb> Okay, sounds good. Bonne apetit.
<gdane> hello
<gdane> is any goog tutorials to make unity lens?
<gdane> *tutorial
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-10
<lokinz> Hey
<lokinz> I'm looking to put ubuntu tv on my pandabord
<lokinz> I loaded up ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS in virtual box
<lokinz> and followed this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<lokinz> However I dont see a change in ubuntu
<lokinz> I login selecting Ubuntu 2D
<lokinz> but nothing has changed
#ubuntu-tv 2013-04-13
<Lil-|^Red> OT |  ::: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM1MDk ||| I imagine this will affect Ubuntu T.V. |
